# Is this Crushed Corals safe for freshwater?



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this product safe for freshwater aquariums? (Petsmart)
http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/geo_marine.html

It's got the words "marine" and "argonite" on the packaging so i'm not sure. If yes, I need to wash it well or something to prepare it for freshwater?


Or this?
http://www.petco.com/product/105564/Nature-s-Ocean-Coral-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

If it comes straight from the ocean, does that mean it has a bunch of salt stuck to it?


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

It's made of pieces of sea shells. It will raise the kH of your aquarium and your pH. Is it for an African Rift Lake set up?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You know, I think I'm using the second one for my tank, but I don't know! It doesn't show what the package looks like, haha! I think aragonite is what raises kh, that's why I went with the natural crushed coral


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, it's nature's ocean crushed coral. The second one!~


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Coral is calcium carbonate, so it will slowly dissolve in fresh water, raising the KH, GH and pH. If you do regular 50% water changes, about weekly, you should be able to avoid an excessive increase in those parameters. But, why not use something more appropriate?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

crushed coral is OK in a hard water tank (Rift Lake, Livebearer...) but not so good in a soft water tank. 
If your water is so soft that you need to add minerals just do this with each water change so you can control the level. Or run some oyster shell grit and crushed coral in the filter. (Nylon stockings make pretty good media bags.)

For a plant growing media, crushed coral is not very good.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

She's wanting to know because she's wanting to set up a sulawesi tank


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks correct? It looks a little...gravelly. I was kinda expecting it to be more shelly and I dunno chunky? Maybe the wrong stuff...

Yes, I am trying to make a Sulawesi tank xD. For my Malawa, since they are the cheapest Sulawesi Shrimp. And I think my guppies can tolerate it. So yes I bought this big bag, and only plan on using a couple spoonfuls in a filter media bag to stick in my filter! 

Well, I'm not sure what else to use, I just keep seeing people using crushed coral, so I'm just copying them.



*Nature's Ocean Pacific Coral Gravel*


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

THat's the stuff i've got in mine


----------

